# Journeyman prep material vs Master prep material



## ET14RO (Jul 27, 2016)

Is there a difference between the Journeyman prep materials and the Master prep materials? It looks like the Master exam tests the same sections of the NEC, but has more questions than the Journeyman exam. If the Master prep material would cover the Master exam, I would expect more study material as well. Is it cheaper to just purchase the Master prep materials when studying for the journeyman exam?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

ET14RO said:


> Is there a difference between the Journeyman prep materials and the Master prep materials? It looks like the Master exam tests the same sections of the NEC, but has more questions than the Journeyman exam. If the Master prep material would cover the Master exam, I would expect more study material as well. Is it cheaper to just purchase the Master prep materials when studying for the journeyman exam?


I'm not familiar with Washington, but in Texas, you'd be over studying.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know Texas or Washington but makes just makes sense that the Master exam would cover way more than just a jman test.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Up here in Canada the material is very different. The Masters gets into 
10 to 20 different laws and regulations that aren't part of the journeyman. 
All I can remember is lien act, electricity act, employment standards, 
consumer protection, ....and a bunch more. These are most of the masters
material and aren't part of jman at all. 
P&L


----------



## ET14RO (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll just go with the journeyman prep material then.:thumbsup:


----------

